# Upland gun.....



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, what is yalls favorite upland bird hunting gun, and if you had your rathers, what is your fantasy upland gun.  I hunt a citori lightning .410 most of the times, I also have a red label 20 and a citori 28 feather weight and a fox 16 and a fox 12.   My fantasy gun is actually a one of a kind set of Holland&Holland matched guns from .410 through 12, dont know how much they cost, they are a one of a kind POR and a run of the mill holland&holland gun cost more than all my upland guns combined, http://hollandandholland.com/~newyork/usedguns/setfive.htm      Go down to the bottom of this page and click on the image link for pics of the individual guns. If those babies dont get your attention, you really are a closet deer hunter more so than a bird hunter. I am a snob when it comes to shotguns, for upland birds, I am a double fan (I actually have a featherweight 870 upland special with an english stock that was given to me, I use for dove at times) love the sxs s and o/u s.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm with you, I am a double gun guy.

Here are some of the guns I own and owned.

My (2) AYA #2 Sidelock Ejectors.... just picked these up in Columbus in Jan.






Browning Cynergy 20GA.





Bernardelli Brecia Hammer Gun 20GA.





Fransico Sarriugarte Derby Sidelock Ejector 20GA.





L.L. Bean Rizzini 20GA.





Beretta makes my favorite O/U. I do love SXSs though. They are my favorite. English styled boxlocks (Anson and Deeley action) and sidelock (Holland & Holland and Beesley/Purdey) are my favorites.

A few of my dream guns....

Scottish Built McKay Brown Round Action in 28GA. Wouldn't this be nice for quail?!?!?!?!






I love the vintage hammer guns. This is a completely restored Purdey Bar-in-wood.






Beretta SO-10





Beretta SO-10 EELL





I think that's enough!



Adam




Adam


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 28, 2009)

I take my Benelli SBE  II and i can kill anything with wings...i do want to get a nice OU 20 but just don't have the reason to spend the money on one would rather spend it on tactical arms


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 28, 2009)

I have tons of tactical arms Luke, an m-4 done up as good as any military m-4 but the neat thing about it is I built it all myself over a period of the past 15 years.  I used an colt ar-15 sp1 that I purchased nib back in 1980 for 350 usd.  (an early sp-1 the dealer had it for years, it was the first model sp-1 the one everyone in the know wants) I have a springfield early m-1a1 and benelli sp m-1 with extended tube any number of semi mac 10s and 11a a mess of egyptian ak's I picked up for around 200 a piece,  and a half a dozen mil-spec pistols.  I have been aquiring them since the early 80s back when they werent too expensive, now a tactical firearm cost as much as a nice shotgun.  Now, I am after tactical weapons designed for a different threat, Those birds are bent on world domination and I, for one, am gonna do my part in preventing their takeover.

Covey, how does a man as young as you afford such beautiful guns, those Ayas are spectacular, I stand green with envy.  That aint good either, cause as I am sure you are aware, that is one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 28, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I have tons of tactical arms Luke, an m-4 done up as good as any military m-4 but the neat thing about it is I built it all myself over a period of the past 15 years.  I used an colt ar-15 sp1 that I purchased nib back in 1980 for 350 usd.  (an early sp-1 the dealer had it for years, it was the first model sp-1 the one everyone in the know wants) I have a springfield early m-1a1 and benelli sp m-1 with extended tube any number of semi mac 10s and 11a a mess of egyptian ak's I picked up for around 200 a piece,  and a half a dozen mil-spec pistols.  I have been aquiring them since the early 80s back when they werent too expensive, now a tactical firearm cost as much as a nice shotgun.  Now, I am after tactical weapons designed for a different threat, Those birds are bent on world domination and I, for one, am gonna do my part in preventing their takeover.
> 
> Covey, how does a man as young as you afford such beautiful guns, those Ayas are spectacular, I stand green with envy.  That aint good either, cause as I am sure you are aware, that is one of the seven deadly sins.



Yep big money to play now a days and im young and not full of money and  saving to build a house so I mostly just get to look


----------



## mecicon (Feb 28, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I'm with you, I am a double gun guy.
> 
> Here are some of the guns I own and owned.
> 
> ...




That is like porn to me ;>

20ga fantasies


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 28, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Covey, how does a man as young as you afford such beautiful guns, those Ayas are spectacular, I stand green with envy.  That aint good either, cause as I am sure you are aware, that is one of the seven deadly sins.



I work a lot and saved up. I'd get a gun, keep it for a bit, and sell for a profit. The most I have ever made on a gun was with a Browning Sweet Sixteen. I paid $600 for it and sold it to big-time collector for $1600. That Sarriugarte sold $1850 and I bought it for $1200. I usually make $200-$500 a gun. 

My dad has always told me that it's better to own a few nice guns than a bunch of "ok" guns.

mecicon,

My mom always says that I am addicted to "gun porn".

Adam


----------



## Jim P (Feb 28, 2009)

Some fine looking guns, I use my little Franchi 20 O/U  Falconet, not a expensive gun, but I think it's a aweet shooting light weight pop gun, I love it, I bought it in the 70's and it still shoots good.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jim P said:


> Some fine looking guns, I use my little Franchi 20 O/U  Falconet, not a expensive gun, but I think it's a aweet shooting light weight pop gun, I love it, I bought it in the 70's and it still shoots good.



Franchi makes great bird guns. Lightweight, durable, and very reasonably priced. Their new Highlander sxs sure is nice looking.

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got back from the gunshow over in Perry....lord have mercy, it was the first time I was not spending my time looking at tactical goods, and devoted the whole time to double guns.  There were parkers 90% or better in nice grades for a few thousand or so, tons of l.c.smiths and a new gun that stole my heart....got the guys card, cause we were shopping for the lil lady.  A winchester 101 with english stock Pigeon grade with beautiful custom engraving in 28 gauge and some of the best looking turkish walnut.  along with a number of english stocks browning superimposed  smaller gauge guns, citories and ceasar guerinis, I only wish I had 50k or so. Even found a lil youth stoeger 20 for my sweetheart with a 13inch pull, which is what we needed.


----------



## muckalee (Feb 28, 2009)

*Upland Gun*

Well, Covey Rise just blew me away.  Kinda like putting a ford F150 behind a ferrarri at a Barrett/Jackson auction.

But here you go:
I shoot a beretta al390 20 ga with a skeet choke for quail. I have had the safety switched and have changed the shims for a left hander.  It's my #1 gun.

Every year I will shoot an old Browning A5 Sweet 16 plain barrel over a few covey rises.  The gun was made in 1964 and still shoots like a machine.  I can kill birds with it.

I also took my son's first gun, an 870 youth model pump with 21" barrel and electrical taped an extra recoil pad to it so it would fit an adult.  It will "natchal fire" kill a bird.  I was hunting at Samara Plantation years ago.  I pulled it off the jeep the end of the day.  I went to loading and found there was no plug, so I filled er up.  We got on a covey rise and I killed 4 birds.  The 5th was in my sights but I caught a glimpse of a bird dog and pulled off.  The guide looked at me and said "Youd a got em, and it was high enough you wouldnt have shot the dog, but I sure thank you for not trying."

My fantasy gun: Browing Citori o/u 28 gauge with 26" barrels  with gun built to fit a left hander.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 28, 2009)

My favories bird guns are.............

My Charles Daly Miroku mid 60's 28 gauge skeet and skeet, 26 inch barrel....6 lbs.

and....my pair of Remington 11-48 28 gauges, both skeet models, 25 inch barrels.  Come in at 6 lbs each.

Yeah I like 28's....nothing better behind a pointing dog.  I even used them in the duck bind years ago.  Close in decoying ducks....instant death.

Gave up on the larger gauges years ago....too much weight to pack around....except for turkey season......

Oh....and some absolutely beautiful guns guys.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## easbell (Mar 1, 2009)

My "special" gun is the LC Smith 20 ga, 28" Brls, extractors that I got from my Grandfather when I was 14. I've had it reblued, case colored and the chokes opened up to sk/IC. I use a few times a year. For pen raised birds...I shoot a Browning 525 .410. My best day was 21 birds with a box of shells. I really like shooting this gun. I also used a Win 101 Sk/Sk. but it is really too much for pen birds and I need more choke when in Kansas. For those trips  I use a Ruger 20 ga with 3" no 6s. It gives extra range on the quail and enough for the pheasants.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 3, 2009)

My upland gun is a Charles Daly 20 ga, made by Zabala Hermanos in Spain.  My parents gave it to me when I graduated from college.  Its a pretty nice gun for an entry level sxs.  It points great, patterns well with 5 screw-in chokes, has a nice piece of walnut and beautiful case colors.  I'll always have it because it was a gift, but my dream gun is a Winchester 21.  I need to take some more pictures, here's me and Dad with our guns.  His is a 12 ga AyA.





I've had the fortune to handle and shoot a lot of nice guns; Merkels, AyAs, Parker Reproductions, and my buddy's 21.  Man, there is nothing like settling your cheek over the comb of a truly great double gun.

Oh yeah... I shoot doves with my trusty 1974 20 ga. 1100.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 3, 2009)

My two babies.  Citori Featherlight 12G/26"/Invector and my BPS Upland 20G/22"/Invector+


----------



## shortround1 (Mar 3, 2009)

while my favorite is a browning superposed in .28 ga. i can do with a favorite (father in law) remington model1100, in .20ga, open choke, no vent rib, 26"bbl. he use to buy a case of remington high brass in 71/2s, he took thousands of bobs.


----------

